# Roamio Pro & HD Antenna



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

So I didn't do my homework and I just realized the Pro model doesn't work with a TV Antenna.

I liked the fact my Tivo HD could go between antenna and cable, what are my options at this point if I want Antenna now and maybe cable later (via cable card)

Thanks,
Houman


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

How long have you had your unit? Where did you get it?


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

waynomo said:


> How long have you had your unit? Where did you get it?


Just came today from Tivo directly.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

I think based on the readings I just did, my only option is to downgrade to the basic 4 tuner which is a bummer...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

houman said:


> I think based on the readings I just did, my only option is to downgrade to the basic 4 tuner which is a bummer...


Correct. The basic unit has four tuners, and can handle either OTA or cable. But only one or the other, not both at the same time. To flip between the two requires you to rerun Guided Setup. If you use OTA, you need an antenna feed. If you use cable, you need a cable card.

The Pro and the Plus are six tuners, cable only.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

astrohip said:


> Correct. The basic unit has four tuners, and can handle either OTA or cable. But only one or the other, not both at the same time. To flip between the two requires you to rerun Guided Setup. If you use OTA, you need an antenna feed. If you use cable, you need a cable card.
> 
> The Pro and the Plus are six tuners, cable only.


Thanks, so the process is similar to Tivo HD as I have switched between OTA and cable card a few times.

A friend told me that Comcast now has the Internet Plus plan (Basic Cable + HBO + Blast Internet), I'll check it out tomorrow at their store since It's not that much higher than the Performance Starter plan I pay only for Internet.

Thanks!


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

houman said:


> So I didn't do my homework and I just realized the Pro model doesn't work with a TV Antenna.
> 
> I liked the fact my Tivo HD could go between antenna and cable, what are my options at this point if I want Antenna now and maybe cable later (via cable card)
> 
> ...


The Two-Tuner Premieres were the last TiVo to do Cable Card and OTA concurrently. For the time being you could intermix one Roamio Basic for cable card one for OTA


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> The Two-Tuner Premieres were the last TiVo to do Cable Card and OTA concurrently. For the time being you could intermix one Roamio Basic for cable card one for OTA


Thank you for the information, I didn't know that since I've been out of Tivo products for so long.

I contacted Comcast regarding those Internet Plus, but at the end decided to return the Pro as I don't feel like subscribing again to cable.

I'll use my HD for now, and might go for the Roamio Basic when the HD dies someday (though it has a lifetime, so who knows...)


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

houman said:


> Thank you for the information, I didn't know that since I've been out of Tivo products for so long.
> 
> I contacted Comcast regarding those Internet Plus, but at the end decided to return the Pro as I don't feel like subscribing again to cable.
> 
> I'll use my HD for now, and might go for the Roamio Basic when the HD dies someday (though it has a lifetime, so who knows...)


I cut the cord a little over a year ago. I've contemplated adding Roamio Basic and putting a cable card in it giving me for OTA tuners via two Premieres and four cable tuners via the Roamio. I just don't know though since TWC places the CC bit on every thing it really isn't worth it. Could only stream in the apartment or by the pool.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> I cut the cord a little over a year ago. I've contemplated adding Roamio Basic and putting a cable card in it giving me for OTA tuners via two Premieres and four cable tuners via the Roamio. I just don't know though since TWC places the CC bit on every thing it really isn't worth it. Could only stream in the apartment or by the pool.


Yeah I've read some more on the Roamio Basic (with some help from a few folks here) and I really don't mind the lack of streaming. I used to have a Slingbox Pro a while ago and I didn't use it as much. On the other hand I have a Plex server which I like quite a bit, but it doesn't do live TV.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, we have been OTA only for over 3 years.

We are adding back cable TV only because we need to upgrade our speed and TV is only $20 or so more during their promo period (12 months of service.)

If they can't match the $20 more per month at the end of 12 months, we will go back to a rooftop antenna.

So, we will be getting the basic Tivo so that we will have that option if we need it. 

4 tuners will be a huge upgrade from the current 2 we have with our Series 3s, so I am actually fine with it.

Dawn


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

houman said:


> I contacted Comcast regarding those Internet Plus, but at the end decided to return the Pro as I don't feel like subscribing again to cable.
> 
> I'll use my HD for now, and might go for the Roamio Basic when the HD dies someday (though it has a lifetime, so who knows...)


Unfortunately, the base Roamio models do not do MoCA bridging and do not natively stream to mobile clients. It's a bummer that there isn't a more capable cable+OTA model.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

DawnW said:


> Yeah, we have been OTA only for over 3 years.
> 
> We are adding back cable TV only because we need to upgrade our speed and TV is only $20 or so more during their promo period (12 months of service.)
> 
> ...


If you have Comcast in your area, might want to check this plan:

Performance Starter: 6 Mbps / 1 Mbps [6000 Kbps / 1000 Kbps]

but it's more like 30/5 with boost cable modem. It's $50 including Tax. Unless you need more speed. It's not in the advertised list in most areas and you have to ask for it.



davezatz said:


> Unfortunately, the base Roamio models do not do MoCA bridging and do not natively stream to mobile clients. It's a bummer that there isn't a more capable cable+OTA model.


Dave, long time...

Yeah that was a bummer as well. I see they have the OTA, Basic, Plus, Pro and the extras and none seem to be a complete package 

Maybe when/if Apple buys them...


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

We have TWC. I realize they are being bought out, but for now it is TWC.

We need to buy a min of 30mbps as I have teen boys who do online gaming and a husband who occasionally works from home.

Are you saying TV and internet is $50? We have been paying $65 for internet alone and only 20 mbps. We are struggling with that speed and will be upping it to 30 mbps.

Dawn



houman said:


> If you have Comcast in your area, might want to check this plan:
> 
> Performance Starter: 6 Mbps / 1 Mbps [6000 Kbps / 1000 Kbps]
> 
> ...


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

DawnW said:


> We have TWC. I realize they are being bought out, but for now it is TWC.
> 
> We need to buy a min of 30mbps as I have teen boys who do online gaming and a husband who occasionally works from home.
> 
> ...


20mbps should be enough for gaming and work from home, what is your up link though...

$50 is only Internet. I use an Amazon Basics antenna for OTA. I know Comcast is offering a $50 plan called Internet Plus which is basic local channels and 50mbps internet. But that goes up to $70 after 1 year.

I am not familiar with TWC plans (we only have Comcast and FIOS in the area)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I already get basic channels for free through our antenna, so I see no need to get that plan, although TWC has a similar plan.

I am going from 20mbps to 30mbps plus the 200+ channels. The intro price is $89/mo plus taxes.

If it goes up significantly the second year and I can't talk them in to matching the plan, I will just drop the TV portion again and use my antenna, not a huge deal. I do miss having the extra channels to be honest.



houman said:


> 20mbps should be enough for gaming and work from home, what is your up link though...
> 
> $50 is only Internet. I use an Amazon Basics antenna for OTA. I know Comcast is offering a $50 plan called Internet Plus which is basic local channels and 50mbps internet. But that goes up to $70 after 1 year.
> 
> I am not familiar with TWC plans (we only have Comcast and FIOS in the area)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What would be nice is if they offered an external tuner for OTA support on the Plus/Pro. Or maybe just add support for the HDHomeRun network based tuner. Even if it was just 2 tuners for OTA it would be awesome.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> What would be nice is if they offered an external tuner for OTA support on the Plus/Pro. Or maybe just add support for the HDHomeRun network based tuner. Even if it was just 2 tuners for OTA it would be awesome.


I agree seems like it would be simple enough to add the software to access a HDHomeRun networked tuner. But then I thought it would be simple enough for TiVo to write software that allowed streaming to a Window/Apple/Linux PC too and we see how far they have gotten with that.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

A few years ago I used the HDHomeRun and Ceton's InfiniTV 4 with my WMC, I was very happy with the results, but down the line I went back to Tivo HD for the simplicity (losing many tuners in the process)

I love the Tivo brand, but the current products are fragemented. Some of the readings I have made are pointing to the fact that OTA tuners are old technology and it's probably why Tivo is going this way separating the products. I personally for the price of a Roamio pro, would have preferred to have more options... but it is what it is.

I started reading about alternatives and there is Tablo but it doesn't seem to work with cable cards.

I think down the line I'll probably get the Roamio basic, upgrade the drive and live with its shortcomings.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

PCurry57 said:


> I cut the cord a little over a year ago. I've contemplated adding Roamio Basic and putting a cable card in it giving me for OTA tuners via two Premieres and four cable tuners via the Roamio. I just don't know though since TWC places the CC bit on every thing it really isn't worth it. Could only stream in the apartment or by the pool.


I'll also chime in to say that the Roamio (basic) is a good "little" DVR. It's lower cost does allow you to get the accessories such as the Stream and Mini. The Mini is now a ONE-TIME purchase price that includes Lifetime. That pricing has been extended by TiVo past January. Having 4 tuners is still great. Don't think the Roamio (basic) is at all inferior. It is functionally just as advanced as the Plus and Pro. The Roamio just has 2 fewer tuners and no Stream built-in. Those are the biggest things missing. Otherwise it works with all the accessories, and has the same interface and improved performance for on-line services. Roamio is a great DVR.


----------

